
California Leads the U.S. in Digital Privacy - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/california-leads-way-digital-privacy
======
Armisael16
This would be leading the US? I don't see any mentions of any other part of
the world, and the EU is generally better about this stuff (as I understand
things, at least).

~~~
dang
Ok, we put that in the title.

